# Chinese recipe help



## MochaBean04 (Jul 12, 2005)

ok, im from buffalo and just recently i went to canada since its only a hop skip and a jump away. anywayz i went to this place called happy jacks and i had 2 dishes that were awesome. (i'v never liked chinese food untill i tried this place)  and one was with steak and peppers and onions with a little spice to it and the other one had chicken and peppers and these really hot little peppers and i believe the name was chicken cashew or something sounded like that.  if anyone knows the recipes for these please post   lol i want to make chinese food now.  mmm thanks in advance


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 12, 2005)

I think I know what the second dish is and I'll get your a recipy if none of these other guy's beat me to it. About the beef dish... was it in a thick and slightly sweet brown gravy?


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 12, 2005)

yes, it was a brown gravy but it was more spicy than sweet. . . .


----------



## ironchef (Jul 12, 2005)

The chicken dish was Kung Pao Chicken

The beef dish was most likely either Mongolian Beef or Szechuan Beef


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jul 12, 2005)

well the beef onion dish is pretty easy. i eat it so much that i got sick of it. so you take steak. i use beef tenderloin and cut them into stripes. Take enough corn starch to sort of coat each stripe. mix around in a bowl with hands like your kneeding the dough for like 10 seconds. corn starch makes beef tender

chop onions and peppers i use about 1/2 an onion and 1 whole pepper

Heat a wok. with canola oil in it.

throw in the beef on high heat. mix around a lot for like 20 seconds. turn down to medium heat

add the onions and stir around. with a little soy sauce i use like 1 table spoon. add in peppers and cook until beef done add black pepper.


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks guys. . .the beef one is actually the one that im looking for   but the chicken one doesnt sound right.  the name on the menu was chicken ________ and when the guy said the name of it, it sounded like chicken cashew.  broc, peppers, chicken and a spicy sauce with these HOT peppers that really burn. lol ill google now and ill post if i find what im talkin about. . .

melissa


----------



## ironchef (Jul 13, 2005)

It's probably a hybrid version of Kung Pao/Cashew Nut Chicken. Traditionally, Kung Pao does not have broccoli, but Cashew Nut Chicken is not supposed to be spicy and does not have the chili peppers in them. 

However, different places in China serve the same dish differently as well. In addition, different areas in North America have their Chinese population from different parts of China, so regionally, Chinese food differs depending on what part of the country you're in. Chinese food in LA will taste different from Chinese food in Vancouver and Honolulu, and so forth.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2005)

how about chicken cashew ding, mochabean (btw, great avatar). diced chicken and perfectly cubed veggies with cashews and dried chilis in a spicy brown gravy.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry Bucky. The Yankees will never win it with Pay-Rod on their team.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2005)

lol, ironchef. how about a bet? if we ever meet, the loser buys dinner at your fave local place (i'd say your fave overall place, but you seem to dine in the stratosphere)


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jul 13, 2005)

go WHITE SOXS


----------



## jennyema (Jul 13, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> The chicken dish was Kung Pao Chicken
> 
> The beef dish was most likely either Mongolian Beef or Szechuan Beef


 

If it had cashews in it it was probably not Kung Pao, which has peanuts and celery.

If it had broccoli, it was also not traditional chicken cashew.

Often restaurants make up their own version of things.

What did the sauce taste like?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 13, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> If it had cashews in it it was probably not Kung Pao, which has peanuts and celery.
> 
> If it had broccoli, it was also not traditional chicken cashew.
> 
> ...


 


> It's probably a hybrid version of Kung Pao/Cashew Nut Chicken. Traditionally, Kung Pao does not have broccoli, but Cashew Nut Chicken is not supposed to be spicy and does not have the chili peppers in them.
> 
> However, different places in China serve the same dish differently as well. In addition, different areas in North America have their Chinese population from different parts of China, so regionally, Chinese food differs depending on what part of the country you're in. Chinese food in LA will taste different from Chinese food in Vancouver and Honolulu, and so forth.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 13, 2005)

_ _

_I completely missed that one, IC.  Sorry._

_I shall change my answer to "what he said"_


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks guys!  i'v been on vacation so i could reply. . . 

yankees are the best!  i only root for them and whoever plays boston!! haha


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 19, 2005)

This recipe from kitchenelf sounds similar to the chicken recipe that you are describing. See the link below for her recipe.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10481&highlight=cashew+chicken


The recipe in the link below I posted awhile back. It is not the traditional version of Kung Pao Chicken, but it is good. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10763&highlight=kung+chicken

Yakuta, posted this more authentic version of Kung Pao Chicken where you could substitute beef.

4 Boneless chicken breasts cut into small cubes (about an inch)
1 spring onion/scallion finely chopped
1 inch stick of fresh ginger grated
6 dried chillies (arabol)
1 cup of peanuts (unsalted)

For the sauce
1/2 tbsp of cornstarch
2 tbsp of dark soy sauce
1 tbsp of oyster sauce
1 tsp of sugar
1 tbsp of rice vinegar
1/4 tsp of sesame oil (too much and it will be overpowering)

Salt to taste (soy and oyster both have good amount so be careful)

Oil about a cup. 

First add about 1/2 cup of oil to a saute pan. When the oil is slightly hot add the peanuts and stir them on a low flame until they are lightly toasted and browned. Drain them on a paper towel. 

Next crank up the flame and add the chicken cubes to the oil and stri fry them in the hot oil until lightly browned. Remove and drain on a paper towels. 

Now heat up some oil in a wok. Once it's really hot (smoke should come out of it). Add the arabol chillies, followed by the reserved chicken. Now add the sauce ingredients and finely the peanuts. Cook on high heat for 5 minutes stirring it constantly. Finely shut the heat and stir in the chopped scallions. Serve with rice of your choice (plain or fried).

Here is a link to a whole slew of Asian recipes posted by other DC Members. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11651&highlight=cashew+chicken

If you decide to make any of this recipes just remember you can mix and match many different kinds of veggies and meat. It just depends on your preference. But most of all have fun. I love to cook Asian food. 

SC


----------



## seann (Nov 4, 2006)

MochaBean04 said:
			
		

> ok, im from buffalo and just recently i went to canada since its only a hop skip and a jump away. anywayz i went to this place called happy jacks and i had 2 dishes that were awesome. (i'v never liked chinese food untill i tried this place) and one was with steak and peppers and onions with a little spice to it and the other one had chicken and peppers and these really hot little peppers and i believe the name was chicken cashew or something sounded like that. if anyone knows the recipes for these please post  lol i want to make chinese food now. mmm thanks in advance


GODD QUOTE


----------



## seann (Nov 4, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> This recipe from kitchenelf sounds similar to the chicken recipe that you are describing. See the link below for her recipe.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10481&highlight=cashew+chicken
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------

